# Peter 'Elvis' Brown



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

does anyone know if he still competes or not (dont know how old he is or anything), i saw a picture of him in and old magazine today, couldnt really tell how good he was by the picture i saw but he looked in good condition and pretty big.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

saw him wondering about in the audience at last years uni,the guy is cartoon big,fkn huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

maaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssive!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah i seen him at last years universe to, he was sitting in front of me... big one he is! mg:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

He was at the british last october - big boy! must have 22 inch guns


----------

